# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  dieta a grzybica pochwy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Słyszałam że odpowiednia dieta w trakcie leczenia chorób grzybiczych m.in grzybicy pochwy daje pozytywny efekt. Niestety nie mogę znaleźć w internecie jak powinna wyglądac taka dieta, jakich produktów spożywczych powinnam unikać? Czy należy unikać kategorycznie słydyczy i ciast, czy ogólnie cukru w każdej postaci? 
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.,.

----------


## Hanna

Niestety najważniejsze jest odpowiednie leczenie środkami przeciwgrzybicznymi a nawet antybiotykami. Dieta tutaj nie ma dużego znaczenia. Mogę polecić w zamian stosowanie probiotyków dopochwowo.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tez slyszalam, ze dieta ma kluczowa role w leczeniu nawracjacych grzybic, najwazniejsze jest unikanie cukrow, bo te grzyby lubia najbardziej... trzeba tez pic duzo kefiró, maślanek, jogurtów naturalnych, ja jem jeszcze do tegokiszonki: orógrki,kapuste. Na poczatku cieżko jest sie przyzwyczaic to takich rzeczy ale później jest juz spoko :Smile:  Jem tez codziennie provag, zeby dostarczyc odpowiednia ilosc bakterii kwasu mlekowego, bo w tych wyrobach mlecznych roznie bywa z jakoscia niestety

----------


## Twojezdr

Zgadzam się,a jeżeli chcesz uzyskać szczegóły na temat tego jaka powinna być odpowiednia dieta w przypadku grzybicy pochwy to musisz zapytać o to swojego ginekologa. On będzie wiedział najlepiej.


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

a ja słyszałam że nie należy spożywać słodyczy do tego dobre sa kefiry maślanki, sama jednak stosuję provag, mam często infekcje po antybiotykach czy przy osłabieniu organizmu, a provag bardzo mi pomaga, to bakterie kwasu mlekowego które uzupełniają odpowiednią florę bakteryjną okolic intymnych

----------


## kinga.slimitin

Najważniejsze jest leczenie farmakologiczne, to bez wątpienia. Kefiry, maślanki i jogurty są zalecane dla osób, które przyjmują antybiotyki. Powinnaś spytac swojego lekarza o to jakie produkty są wskazane, a jakie wręcz przeciwnie. Ma to o tyle duże znaczenie, że często pożywienie wchodzi w interakcje z lekami (nie napisałaś jaki lek został Ci przepisany i jaką drogą musisz go przyjmowac).

----------


## zuuuza

Wypróbuj ParaProteX, mi bardzo pomógł, nie mam juz nawrotów.

----------


## Czekolada

lepiej wtedy nie jeść:
słodyczy, cukrów
serów pleśniowych
rzeczy z dodatkiem pleśni
Dobrze jeść rzeczy kwaśne, tak aby zakwasić pochwę, do tego jogurty naturalne, kefiry. 
Można też w np. czasie okresu używać tampony z probiotykami ellen, bo one zasiedlą pochwę w dobre bakterie.
Możesz też kupić sobie jakieś tabletki z probiotykami, tylko, że je chwilę trzeba pobrać żeby zaczęły działać.

Oczywiście trzeba przestrzegać higieny, a do mycia używać delikatne, najlepiej dziecięce mydło. I na ten czas kochać się w gumce.

----------


## Czekolada

lepiej wtedy nie jeść:
słodyczy, cukrów
serów pleśniowych
rzeczy z dodatkiem pleśni
Dobrze jeść rzeczy kwaśne, tak aby zakwasić pochwę, do tego jogurty naturalne, kefiry. 
Można też w np. czasie okresu używać tampony z probiotykami ellen, bo one zasiedlą pochwę w dobre bakterie.
Możesz też kupić sobie jakieś tabletki z probiotykami, tylko, że je chwilę trzeba pobrać żeby zaczęły działać.

Oczywiście trzeba przestrzegać higieny, a do mycia używać delikatne, najlepiej dziecięce mydło. I na ten czas kochać się w gumce.

----------

